# How to ask for help with a problem (Machine, Grinder, Roaster)



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a starter for 10, that can perhaps be worked up into a single locked sticky that new users can read and if they don't we can easily refer/link them to. I have tried to focus on the basics rather than masses of questions. I know it states the obvious, but so often this "obvious" information simply isn't there.

*There are a few basics that help people to help you when you have a problem with your equipment...this pretty much applies whether it's a machine grinder or roaster.*

1. What make and model of machine is it

2. How old is it (not just when you purchased it used), have you owned it from new or just purchased it

4. How long have you noticed the problem

5. Did the problem happen after maintenance e.g. cleaning, descaling, fixing another problem, new burrs, new heating element etc..

6. Where in the country are you, are you in the UK

7.* Would a Video with sound and photos help describe the problem? Usually it really helps, even if you think it doesn't (Videos are easily uploaded to you tube and can be linked to in the forum)!*

8. Sanity check, have you written more than 1 sentence, if not, then you may not have covered the essentials of the problem.


----------

